

'Science Guy' condemns parents for preaching Bible studies over evolution - nobrains24
http://www.news.com.au/technology/sci-tech/science-guy-bill-nye-has-condemned-parents-for-preaching-bible-studies-over-evolution/story-fn5fsgyc-1226480663416

======
tokenadult
Previous extensive HN discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4568426>

